# DFWAPC July meeting 2007



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The July meeting will be at Kent Hunsuckle's house. The address is:

3539 Parker Rd West
Haltom City, Tx 76117

Phone: 817-238-3361

Once again - the meeting wil be on July 7, Saturday, at 6:00 PM.
Note that that's not our usual 3-rd Saturday of the month. And that it's not at 1PM.

Kent has a big fish room and we will get to see, touch, smell, and taste many things pertaining to the killifish hobby. So if you can make it please do come!

See you there,
--Nikolay


----------

